# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Лётная классность.

## Gnom

Предлагаю делиться знаниями, фотографиями своей коллекции и любой другой информацией в этой области. В Белоруссии есть немного людей которые увлекаются этой тематикой. Сделал этот вывод после многочисленных походов на собрания коллекционеров. Спрос малый. Привозят с неохотой. За год продавали немного США, Эритрею. 
Начну с вопросов:
1. Есть ли в нете сайты подобной тематики? Я откопал только это (американцев не брал они очень распространены) 
www.wingcollector.com
www.ww2wings.com
2. Каким образом пополнять коллекцию? Может уже есть налаженные каналы поставки? 
3. Какие цены?
В общем давайте общаться!!!

Сейчас у нас утвердили новые знаки классности. Срок изготовления мне не известны. Вот фото.

----------


## Carrey

Цифры такие и будут - стандартным майкрософтовским шрифтом Times New Roman? Прям напасть какая-то, то ОЗ на российской БТТ в Осетии, то знаки классности в Беларуси... Ужос!

----------


## Gnom

> Цифры такие и будут - стандартным майкрософтовским шрифтом Times New Roman? Прям напасть какая-то, то ОЗ на российской БТТ в Осетии, то знаки классности в Беларуси... Ужос!


Без понятия... Это только эскиз. Сам очень жду их выпуска.
А ещё и мечи рукоятками вверх... :Eek:

----------


## An-Z

На московском клубе фалеристов обилия "крылышек" не замечал. Бывают редко и бессистемно. На клубе моделистов раньше один дядечка регулярно приносил на продажу довольно неплохую подборку различных крылышек, но сейчас его тоже не видно.
По современным ВВС много можно найти в милитаристких магазинчиках, но там тоже в основном США и НАТО.

----------


## Gnom

> На московском клубе фалеристов обилия "крылышек" не замечал. Бывают редко и бессистемно. На клубе моделистов раньше один дядечка регулярно приносил на продажу довольно неплохую подборку различных крылышек, но сейчас его тоже не видно.
> По современным ВВС много можно найти в милитаристких магазинчиках, но там тоже в основном США и НАТО.


Спасибо. Как говорится - будем искать...

----------


## Gnom

Подскажите по классности ВВС Румынии...
Все ли знаки лётной квалификации? Если да, то периоды вручения?

----------


## Gnom

Приобрёл классность ВВС Украины. 
Сейчас в поиске лётчика без класса и лётчика снайпера...

----------


## Gnom

Вот и сами знаки...

----------


## Gnom

Создал тему 
http://sammler.ru/index.php?showtopic=63408

----------

